# Falla canal de distorsión Marshall 8080V valvula ecc83 no llega buena alimentacion.



## simplespectro (Abr 11, 2022)

Buenas muchachos ! Recurro a ustedes, si se pueden solidarizar un poco, ya que estuve navegando en la web y no encontré información sobre los valores de voltaje con la cual se alimenta la válvula ecc83 de un equipo Marshall 8080V, posiblemente el auto transformador que se ve en la foto está dañado y no tengo manera de saber que voltaje arroja en su salida, medí donde está el capacitor y apenas tiene 5 Volts, busqué en otros foros y no consigo ningún dato ¿ Alguien de ustedes tiene uno igual como para decirme que voltaje sale del auto transformador y cuanto llega rectificado en la válvula? Desde ya muchas gracias !


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 11, 2022)

Debieras publicar el circuito completo de dicho canal de distorsión donde está esa válvula ECC83, junto con dicho autotransformador, y demás componentes asociados.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2022)

Tenes un electrolitico en la fuente que te da un valor de tensión que suele ser una 20% mas alto que el valor de fuente.


----------



## simplespectro (Abr 14, 2022)

Hola sergiot , pude resolver el tema , era el diodo rectificador 1N4007 , fue que se puso en fuga y este hizo que la fuente se atenué a 5 Vac y dañe el capacitor de rectificación, cambié las piezas mencionadas y volvió a funcionar bien, ya que está tomé mediciones del autotransformador , en su entrada hay 27 Vac y su salida de alta llega a los 275 Vac en vació o sea sin carga, sin la válvula instalada, ahora con carga o sea con la válvula ecc83 instalada baja a unos 235 Vac aproximadamente , doy por terminado el tema ya que se pudo resolver el problema. Gracias a todos por la información !


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 14, 2022)

Todo ok, bien porque lo reparaste, pero no enviaste el diagrama que solicité para dar una opinión al respecto.
De paso,  en los diagramas que pasaste no veo ningún 1N4007, lo único que se ve es un puente rectificador BR102, y dos D.Zener de 15 V 3W.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## simplespectro (Abr 14, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> Debieras publicar el circuito completo de dicho canal de distorsión donde está esa válvula ECC83, junto con dicho autotransformador, y demás componentes asociados.


No era necesario publicar el circuito del pre con la válvula ya que para resolver el problema solo era necesario la etapa de la fuente donde están el transformador y autotransformador, que dicho sea de paso, de este circuito la falla era el diodo rectificador 1N4007 que se puso en fuga y arruinó el capacitor de rectificación, entre que eso atenuaba la salida del autotransformador a 5 Vac, en vez de que salgan los 275 Vac. por suerte resolví el problema cambiando estos componentes dañados, el diodo y el capacitor y volvió a funcionar con normalidad, igualmente te subo el pdf del Valvestate . Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 14, 2022)

En la fuente, según diagrama que enviaste, se ve solo el puente BR102, y dos Zener 15V 3W.
No se ve ningún 1N4007 !


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2022)

Rorschach correcto lo que dices, pero fijate en la imagen que los 275 VAC van a D3 que seguro está en otra parte.



Salu2.-


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 14, 2022)

Si correcto, será así, pero uno adivino no es !!!!!  🔮  🤣 
​


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 14, 2022)

Al final, era necesario publicar el diagrama completo al principio del post, porqué ahí si se ve  el 1N4007 !!!!, que es el que se averió, y es el que sumistra +B a las placas de la 12AX7/ECC83.  
​Saludos Cordiales


----------



## unmonje (Abr 15, 2022)

simplespectro dijo:


> Buenas muchachos ! Recurro a ustedes, si se pueden solidarizar un poco, ya que estuve navegando en la web y no encontré información sobre los valores de voltaje con la cual se alimenta la válvula ecc83 de un equipo Marshall 8080V, posiblemente el auto transformador que se ve en la foto está dañado y no tengo manera de saber que voltaje arroja en su salida, medí donde está el capacitor y apenas tiene 5 Volts, busqué en otros foros y no consigo ningún dato ¿ Alguien de ustedes tiene uno igual como para decirme que voltaje sale del auto transformador y cuanto llega rectificado en la válvula? Desde ya muchas gracias !


Aqui está la info de la  ecc83
ver esto
Para posteriores consultas semejantes


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 15, 2022)

Se pueden consultar publicaciones ya realizadas en el foro acerca de la válvula 12AX7/ECC83/7025.  

Historia, y hojas de datos :  Aquí 12AX7/ECC83/7025

También historia, aplicaciones, y tabla comparativa :  Aquí, más de la 12AX7/ECC83/7025

 Válvula 6EU7, iguales características eléctricas a la 12AX7/ECC83/7025, distinto conexionado respecto de los pines del zócalo, y solo para 6,3 V de filamentos, historia, y hojas de datos :   Aquí 6EU7

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## J2C (Abr 15, 2022)

.


*Mode Off Topic On ]*


Si mal no recuerdo, eran un trío de válvulas de: Alto, Medio y Bajo "mu"

12AX7, 12AU7 y 12AY7



Salu2.-



*Mode Off Topic Off ]*


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 15, 2022)

Eran, y son 4 !!!!
12AU7/ECC82 u17 con 250 V en placas.
12AY7 u40 a 250 V en placas.
12AT7/ECC81 u60 con 250 V en placas.
12AX7/ECC83 u100 con 250 V en placas.


----------

